# Can someone please, please, please give my beautiful baby a good home?



## Yazzeh (Nov 24, 2009)

_Due to recent changes, me & my partner are currently moving back to his mum's house until we can get something permanent sorted. She has two other cats (male) & a german shepherd pup, both of which causes problems with my gorgeous baby girl. So as much as I hate too, and writing this out now is making me cry my heart out, I feel it would be a lot fairer to Moo if she was given a new home. Even if it's just temporary _

Here's a little bit about her:

Hi, my name's Moo. I'm 3 years old & really loving. I'm fully vaccinated, microchipped, I'm spayed & I'm loving! My mum doesn't want to get rid of me, and it's really upsetting to see her like this, so I'm hoping that someone will take good care of me & keep mum posted on how I'm doing.

Her mum is a childminder, so I'm really good with children of all ages, I wont play with them, but I will sit in the same room as them & I wont freak out when they start screaming. I'm super good like that.

After much convincing, mum's boyfriend finally let me come home with her one night! It was the best christmas present for her ever. I suckle when I get comfortable because I was taken away too young as a kitten, but it isn't a problem, most people think it's super cute ^__^

I very quickly fall into routine and I'll be exploring your house in no time! I'm litter trained too, I do go outside, but I haven't quite figured out that it's okay to use the outside world as my toilet. I don't really get on too well with other cats, especially males, & I got into trouble with my mum's owner once for attacking her male cat, but he did try to steal my food.

If someone does take me, mum will want to come & have a look around your house, just to make sure that I'll be well looked after. She wants whats best for me. My coat is really strange too, when the light hits it, it turns a lovely shade of brown, but my head & tail stay black. It's really unusual, but it makes me really unique too! 

Will someone please give me a new home? I don't want to see my mum sad anymore.

Love, Moo.

_It kills me to write this out, and I hope that someone will give Moo the home she deserves, she'll come with litter, a litter tray & some food, as well as the food & water bowl. She uses Tesco brand litter as every other sort seems to send her elsewhere to the toilet! As said, I'll want to visit first, just to put my mind at ease, I'm such a worry. And I really, really hope that someone, somewhere will take good care of my baby. :'(_


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry to read this  i feel your pain as i too am trying to rehome one of my cats , funnily enough, also called Moo !

My moo has been looking since april and two adoptions have fallen through , the most recent , yesterday  Both times the adoptions fell through on the adopters part not mine 

So maybe you should consider a rescue place for your beautiful girl as from my experience , finding a new home is a very lengthy process and it sounds like your girl needs somewhere very soon .

The fact that she doesn't get along with other cats won't help either , i also have the same problem 

I'm so sorry , i know this is not what you want to hear  

Maybe send kelly joy on here a PM if you decide to try for a rescue placement 

I'm resisting that myself as like you, i want control of where she goes .

Good luck to our moo beauties xxx


----------



## Yazzeh (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh poor Moo! I did see the topic but I just didn't get around to looking on it.

It's awful, I hate to see her go, so I'm hoping, that somewhere can provide a place for her. If not, I may have to PM this lady you mentioned, I just want to be able to give her cuddles all the time, I'm going to hate seeing her go. My mum-in-law is going to ask someone if they have any room for a cat in nottingham, that she can go & stay with for a while, that way I can still go see her. But I'm not sure, with a baby on the way in 11 weeks, I'm thinking it may just be easier for now to give her a better home, because obviously most of my attention will be on the baby, and I'll just feel awful not getting enough time to give her fuss too. 

I hope your Moo Moo finds a good home! Have you tried gumtree? As strange as it sounds, thats actually where we found Moo lol. xx


----------



## Yazzeh (Nov 24, 2009)

My mum has just come up with a REALLY genius idea though! She said we'll swap a Moo for a Moo lol. My Moo would put your other bully cats in their place, hehe.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi  it does sound like the best thing so try not to feel bad 

Yes, moo is on gumtree and another forum too , i've had a few enquiries via gumtree but none suitable .

Good luck


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Yazzeh said:


> My mum has just come up with a REALLY genius idea though! She said we'll swap a Moo for a Moo lol. My Moo would put your other bully cats in their place, hehe.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: i was having similar thoughts !!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Good luck with finding a home for Moo. I had to do it several years ago with a raggie that was bullying my other cats. It was hard for me. I think because he was a pedigree I found a home immediately for him despite him having loads of problems. He was a much changed cat when he became an only cat much nicer to be around!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

just bumping


----------



## Yazzeh (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank you! 

I'm hoping that I can find somewhere for her only temporary, just so I don't lose her for good. It would really break my heart, it sounds daft, but as fellow cat lovers, you'll know what I mean when I say Moo is literally my best friend. I was allowed to bring her home when I got really depressed, and she's helped me loads. It would just be awful having to let her go for good.


----------



## hgrimmer (Sep 8, 2012)

Have you had any success yet? I would take her but we are in the Highlands of Scotland......
Let me know.
Heather


----------



## Yazzeh (Nov 24, 2009)

Not as of yet Heather, my mum-in-law has said however, she'll see if someone can take care of her for me up in nottingham, so I can still see her, untill we've found somewhere a lot more cat accepting  x

Yazz.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

just bumping


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi  did you ever find a home for your moo ?


----------



## Yazzeh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hiya! Been a while since I've been on lol.

I'm afraid not! So I don't know whether to be upset or overjoyed. We're moving back to my mum-in-laws in 3 weeks until we can get a house of our own, so my mum has agreed to keep her here with her, until we get somewhere. But because she's a night owl, she goes out the patio door, and doesn't come back till 9/10pm at the latest, so we're just working out a plan to keep some form of shelter outside for when she doesn't appear when called lol x


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Yazzeh said:


> Hiya! Been a while since I've been on lol.
> 
> I'm afraid not! So I don't know whether to be upset or overjoyed. We're moving back to my mum-in-laws in 3 weeks until we can get a house of our own, so my mum has agreed to keep her here with her, until we get somewhere. But because she's a night owl, she goes out the patio door, and doesn't come back till 9/10pm at the latest, so we're just working out a plan to keep some form of shelter outside for when she doesn't appear when called lol x


Oh that's great news that you are able to keep her


----------



## Yazzeh (Nov 24, 2009)

Moved into my mum-in-laws now, without my baby girl. It's horrid, I keep expecting to get out the shower & have Moo sat by the door waiting to catch all the water before it goes down the drain lol. 

It rather upset me slightly leaving her at mums, but I know she'll be well looked after, and she's doing a good job of keeping the strays out of the garden too  

Can't wait to get everything unpacked so we can go down & visit her. And my mum of course!  xxx


----------

